
Andrew Chen: An alternative to freemium? Learning from video games - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2007/05/level_up_for_fe.html
======
AF
One problem with this: people expect to do that in video games. They are
spending lots of time to be entertained. For web apps they just want the full
functionality right there. They don't want to have to 'work' to get it. I'm
not so sure such a model would work well for the web, but it is an interesting
idea nonetheless.

~~~
Goladus
I agree. For games people pay to solve made-up problems that are only just
challenging enough to be fun.

Games like Zelda and MMOs start simple in order to ease you into the game.
Yes, part of the fun is the carrot-on-a-stick, but the importance of the whole
dynamic is that you're only given as much as you can handle at one time.
Gradually, as you get accustomed to how the game works, complexity is
increased.

For productivity software, it might be useful to create a tutorial in the form
of a game.

------
Readmore
That is actually pretty interesting. I'd like to see someone who has
implemented this, as long as one of the 'quests' isn't to click on banner ads
;)

